# Saviano e la lega



## Abigail (28 Luglio 2010)

http://www.corriere.it/politica/10_luglio_27/lega_saviano_6548d374-9994-11df-882f-00144f02aabe.shtml


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Per chi non può seguire i link

*dopo gli arresti in lombardia*

*Saviano : mafia al Nord, la Lega dov'era? 
Castelli: basta con l'impegno a pagamento*

*Lo scrittore parla dei rapporti tra politica e 'ndrangheta E il viceministro replica: «Reso sordo dal successo» *

dopo gli arresti in lombardia
Saviano : mafia al Nord, la Lega dov'era? 
Castelli: basta con l'impegno a pagamento
Lo scrittore parla dei rapporti tra politica e 'ndrangheta E il viceministro replica: «Reso sordo dal successo» 
*MILANO* - La 'ndrangheta si insinua nei centri di potere lombardi. Negli ospedali e nelle direzioni sanitarie, contese dalle cosche e affidate, secondo le accuse delle procure di Milano e Reggio Calabria, a uomini di assoluta fiducia. La mafia, insomma, è anche al nord, anche nel regno della Lega. Una questione che solleva una pepata polemica tra lo scrittore più impegnato sul fronte dell'antimafia, Roberto Saviano, e i vertici del partito padano. 
*
L'INTERROGATIVO DI SAVIANO* - «La Lega ci ha sempre detto - ha spiegato l'autore di _Gomorra_ a _Vanity Fair_- che certe cose al nord non esistono, ma l'inchiesta sulle infiltrazioni della 'ndrangheta in Lombardia racconta una realtà diversa. Dov'era la Lega quando questo succedeva negli ultimi dieci anni laddove ha governato? E perché adesso non risponde?». 
*LA RISPOSTA DI CASTELLI* - E la risposta è arrivata immediata, per bocca del viceministro Roberto Castelli: «Leggo dalle agenzie di stampa che Saviano fa alcune domande sulla Lega e si chiede perché non rispondiamo. Eccomi qua». Quindi passa al contrattacco: «Saviano è accecato e reso sordo dal suo inopinato successo e dai soldi che gli sono arrivati in giovane età. Unica sua scusante rispetto alle sciocchezze che dice sulla Lega è che, quando noi combattevamo contro la sciagurata legge del confino obbligatorio che tanti guai ha portato al nord, aveva ancora i calzoni corti. Se nulla sa della storia della Lombardia, vada a rileggersi la storia della battaglia che la Lega fece a Lecco a iniziare dal '93 contro i clan della 'ndrangheta. Atti amministrativi precisi, fatti concreti». Insiste Castelli: «Non ci siamo limitati a scrivere quattro cose e a partecipare a quattro conferenze. Né siamo diventati ricchi per questo. Abbiamo corso solo rischi. Infine un invito: vediamo che Saviano continua a fare pubblicità al suo libro. La smetta- conclude Castelli- perché gli antimafia a pagamento sono sempre meno credibili».
*RIBELLIONE PADANA *- Ma Castelli non è stato l'unico leghista a replicare a Saviano: «Attribuire alla Lega nord una pur minima responsabilità circa le infiltrazioni delle mafie al Nord, come fa Saviano, è assolutamente demenziale. Sarebbe come attribuire agli indiani la responsabilità della diffusione dell'alcolismo nelle riserve dei nativi americani...», ha detto l'europarlamentare Mario Borghezio. «Saviano si è già fatto pubblicità con il Sud, ora almeno ci risparmi le lezioni sul Nord. Prendiamo atto del fatto che lui conosce meglio la mafia di noi, ma questo è davvero un merito? Conoscerla e scriverne, arricchendosi, è cosa ben diversa dal contrastarla, come hanno fatto e fanno, rischiando la pelle, Castelli e Maroni e tanti altri», ha aggiunto Paolo Grimoldi, deputato della Lega Nord e coordinatore federale del Movimento giovani padani.





*VELTRONI* - Dalla parte di Saviano, invece, si è schierato l'ex segretario del Pd Walter Veltroni: «Tutti hanno visto quanto sono profonde le infiltrazioni della 'ndrangheta anche nel Nord del nostro Paese e in Lombardia: decine di arresti, interessi criminali e intrecci con l'economia e la politica sul territorio. Saviano ha semplicemente indicato questa realtà e chiesto conto a quanti in questi anni non hanno visto, non hanno sentito né parlato, a chi, come la Lega, ha finto che la criminalità organizzata fosse un problema meridionale e non anche una questione nazionale». Alle quali, secondo Veltroni, «la Lega ha reagito scompostamente, con attacchi vergognosi e con minacce. I cittadini italiani, anche quelli lombardi, sanno che alle mafie, alla 'ndrangheta si risponde facendo barriera, vedendo la realtà e combattendo le cosche e i loro interessi, esigendo una politica pulita, non insultando chi da sempre si batte contro i poteri criminali come ha sempre fatto Saviano. A lui va la mia solidarietà».
Redazione online
*27 luglio 2010*(ultima modifica: 28 luglio 2010)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Le risposte fanno vedere lo stile argomentativo, non danno risposte ...o forse sì...


----------



## Giusy (28 Luglio 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Le risposte fanno vedere lo stile argomentativo, non danno risposte ...o forse sì...


Facevo la stessa riflessione.
Ma il credo politico della Lega qual è? Quali sono i suoi valori? Non l'ho mica ancora capito...
E poi mi sa che la storia dovrebbero studiarla loro, visti i proclami per la divisione dell'Italia... Ma tant'è. La colpa è di chi vota per la Lega.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Luglio 2010)

Giusy ha detto:


> Facevo la stessa riflessione.
> Ma il credo politico della Lega qual è? Quali sono i suoi valori? Non l'ho mica ancora capito...
> E poi mi sa che la storia dovrebbero studiarla loro, visti i proclami per la divisione dell'Italia... Ma tant'è. La colpa è di chi vota per la Lega.


 La lega ha raccolto gli sproloqui da bar davanti a un bianchino (e molti bicchieri vuoti) e da lì il suo successo.


----------

